# Citrus trees--Orange -grapetfruit



## easyrub (Sep 23, 2007)

Does any one use these much for smoking--and if so what flavor do they impart?
chuck


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

All citris is supposed to be good. I haven't tried it personnally (they don't grow well in Connecticut) but they are supposed to be really good. I have dreamed about doing a chicken or turkey with Orange or lemon wood! 

*Orange* - A tangy, citrus smoke. Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness. Orange gives food a golden color. Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

*Grapefruit* - Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry.

*Lemon* - A tangy, citrus smoke. Medium smoke flavor with a hint of
fruitiness. Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness. Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

*Lime* - Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness. Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.


http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never used it myself before however with chicken or possibly fish I would guess that it would be awesome.

We burned some when I was growing up and did have a wonderful smell to it.

I have used peach before but did not care for it. Just wonder if the citrus would be too powerful. 

Maybe use some but mixed with a different wood mixed with it too


----------



## ed anderson (Sep 23, 2007)

I use orange and lemon both work well. Try it you maybe suprised.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't seen it sold online anywhere or I'd get me some. Seems like it'd be awsome on poutry!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here you go Deb, they also have lemon.

http://www.bbqwoods.com/Search.bok?product=orange


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 24, 2007)

WHOA!   

I've been looking for that!

I ordered some ASAP! Man shipping from there is high! 

I ordered Apricot Wood Chunks (I'm out until spring-fall trimmings), Nectarine Wood Chunks, Orange Wood Chunks and Lemon Wood Chunks WooHoo! I can't wait! 

_Debi's dancing around the room_


Thanks Ron! BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## flash (Sep 24, 2007)

I have used grapefruit and several varity of orange tree woods. Very nice on poultry and fish. Not so much on beef. I would personally want a stronger wood for it.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 24, 2007)

You are very welcome Debi! Glad I could help you out for a change. Let me know how the woods work, I've always been interested in the nectarine and orange woods.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 26, 2007)

Ron -

We help each other! 
I can't wait to try this stuff! I'l definatelty let you know.

BIG HUGS!


----------

